
  Google Voice Alternative Line2 Is Now Live On The App Store  - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/09/02/google-voice-alternative-line2-is-now-live-on-the-app-store/
======
aero142
The article seems to downplay the lack of SMS and the fact that Line2 provides
a distinctly new feature set that Apple may have no intention to provide.
Instead they stick with the very media friendly overly simplistic story of
"Apple is scared of Google". SMS is a huge moneymaker for ATT and shouldn't be
ignored as potentially the primary reason for Google Voice being rejected.

~~~
spydez
What new distinct feature set? All I saw in the article was "Line2/Toktumi is
business-class Google Voice minus SMS." The only feature GV doesn't have that
was mentioned was the ability to build a phone directory menu - which I would
expect from a "business-class Google Voice".

Also, both ATT and Apple swore (cross their heart, hope to die) to the FCC
that it was 100% Apple, 0% ATT in the GV decisions.

Oh, and there are other apps in the store that provide free SMS, so it's not
like Apple's all gung-ho about blocking the SMS leechers.

